# Pygmy Goats as Pack Animals



## MorganC (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey guys,
What is your opinion(s) about using Pygmy goats as pack animals?
Thanks,
MorganC


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't know why not, but just remember 20-25% of body weight for carry load. That's not much. If not bottle fed, might not bond enough to be good packgoats.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Well if you break it down, you would need roughly 5 pygmy goats to equal one good sized pack goat. 

So, if you were using them for hunting say Whitetail and happen to get a good sized buck. You would need about 20 pygmy's to pack out the meat.
If you were hunting something bigger like say, a bull Elk, then you would need somewhere in the area of 50 pygmy goats to pack out a nice big bull.
Now if you were an avid hunter deep in the wilds hunting the apex predator, a Grizzly Bear, then you may need as many as 70 pygmy goats to pack out your trophy.

Now, lets just say you are a weekend warrior and hitting the trails for a few miles. I think you could use a couple of pygmy's to pack for ya. One could carry a couple of 20 oz. bottles of water and the other could carry a roll of toilet paper (in case of emergency) a map and maybe even a compass. 

hehe sorry I couldnt resist  But in all honesty, you can use anything you want to carry packs for you. But size will dictate how much they can carry. Though in a pygmy's case, I have no idea if they would have the endurance to pack the standard 25% of their body weight a normal packer can. So in all reality, you would hard pressed to put enough weight on them to make it count. So other then a companion, Id say it would be a waste of time. Not to mention they dont make pack saddles that small nor panniers that short  So would have to settle on a dog pack.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Pack light!


----------

